# Happy Ending Story-Casey from a NY Shelter goes to NC and then to NY to his MOM!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Ending Story-Casey from a NC Shelter goes to Golden Ret. Rescue and then to NY!*

I KNOW we all love very HAPPY ENDING STORIES and this is one that will touch your heart and I just heard about it yesterday.

It's about how Casey, went from a High Kill NC Shelter to Golden Ret. Rescue Club of Charlotte in NC, but that didn't stop Gail Lustig, who is very involved in Golden Retriever rescue-she adopted him and now Casey lives with Gail and a canine sister Sammy
in New York!!!!!!

http://www.grrcc.com/happy_endings.htm

*Casey's Miracle*

For those of you familiar with GRRCC's Casey's Miracle Fund, here is the story of the little guy who started it all. 

Casey was just another "throw-away-dog", like most of those entering our program. He was less than a year old. Casey LOVED to retrieve and was originally placed with US Customs. He didn't make it through their program. He needed a new hip and was returned to GRRCC
Through the love and generosity of so many wonderful people who responded to Casey's plea for help, Casey's Miracle Fund was started. Casey got his miracle. The money was raised for his new left hip. Casey spent months in our program recovering from his surgery, then the time came for him to find his forever home.

Gail Lustig had been following Casey's story on the Internet. She had just lost her precious Golden, Amanda, to cancer. She knew that she was to be Casey's Mom. The only problem was that Gail lived in New York and Casey was in Charlotte. It was almost Christmas, and everyone wanted Gail and Casey to be together for the holidays. Arrangements were made for Casey to be transported to his new life via the Canine Underground Railroad. Casey's second miracle came when he was delivered to his Mom in time for Christmas.

Casey is now Casey Lustig and he has a WONDERFUL life.
wants to stop and pet me. I’ve made tons of friends and they all think I’m pretty special. I really, really, really love my new mom and my new home.

New York is fun and all, but the best part is, my mom has this camp where I get to go spend the summer. There’s a big lake I get to play in (see me trying to bury my tennis ball in the water) and there are lot’s of people for me to entertain.

Oh, I haven’t told you the best part yet. I now have new sister. Her name is Sammy and she is soooo cute. She has problems with her hips too, and mom is going to fix them. When Sammy is well we can run and jump and play all the time. I can’t wait to show her all the neat stuff we can do together.

Well, I just wanted to check in and say hello, and thank everyone again who helped me have this wonderful life. I love my new mom, my new home, and my new sister. LIFE IS GRRREAT!

Love,
Casey

*A Note from Casey*

Hi everyone! The last time you heard from me I had just moved (with the help of the Canine Underground Railroad) to my new home, with my new mom, in New York City. I just wanted to check in an let everyone know that LIFE IS GRRREAT!

I live just two blocks from Central Park, and I get to go there and play with my new buddies at least twice a day. It’s a lot of fun and I always have friends there to play with. We chase balls and run and play until it’s time to go home. There’s always fun stuff to do, and mom lets me do whatever I want. (Yea, that’s me after I buried my ball in a big mud hole then dug it back out. That was a lot fun and mom let me get really messy that day.) The walks to and from the park are fun too. I really am a big hit here on the upper west side of the city. Everyone along the way wants to stop and pet me. I’ve made tons of friends and they all think I’m pretty special. I really, really, really love my new mom and my new home.

New York is fun and all, but the best part is, my mom has this camp where I get to go spend the summer. There’s a big lake I get to play in (see me trying to bury my tennis ball in the water) and there are lot’s of people for me to entertain.

Oh, I haven’t told you the best part yet. I now have new sister. Her name is Sammy and she is soooo cute. She has problems with her hips too, and mom is going to fix them. When Sammy is well we can run and jump and play all the time. I can’t wait to show her all the neat stuff we can do together.

Well, I just wanted to check in and say hello, and thank everyone again who helped me have this wonderful life. I love my new mom, my new home, and my new sister. LIFE IS GRRREAT!

Love,
Casey





*Gail Lustig is the one who runs Goldstock every year in PA.
Anyone interested in Goldstock, it's Labor Day weekend, and the website is: www.goldstock2006.org Site will be updated and open for registration in a couple of weeks hopefully*


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is such a touching story. I love happy endings.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the muddy face picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is very happy! I'd love to know how Charlie and a number of dogs are doing. Sigh...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I would love to know how all dogs and cats that are rescued are doing but it really helps to hear of even a few!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome story!!!


----------

